# Not A Joke!



## StephenM (Nov 5, 2010)

It is so long since I last posted here I had even forgotten my ID! However I have been following the message boards regularly. The one that irritates me is ?Your Jokes? message board as the moderators are inconsistent in policing it. Some weeks ago there was a (fairly gentle) joke posted about dyslexia the aim of which was obviously for others to post humorous sentences with anagrams in them. However there was a wave of protest by individuals with a humour bypass and it disappeared. Yet other jokes that are potentially far more offensive remain, such as the most recent one about men. The sad thing is that the poster, Falcon, appears to have left the group and this fact has promoted me to post this. I got the impression that he is a highly intelligent long term diabetic with a wealth of knowledge. As he has not reappeared I thought I would post this ? you are missed mate! I would ask the moderators to be equal handed in dealing with these things!

Regards,

Stephen


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2010)

I've made it plain in the past that this forum is not in the business of upsetting or offending people. For that reason, if I receive complaints about the suitability of a joke and, in discussion with the moderators consider the objections fair and reasonable, then the joke will be removed. If no-one compplains about a joke, or their complaint is unreasonable, the joke will stay. I hope that clarifies what you perceive to be 'inconsistency' in our policy.

Falcon is indeed a very valuable member of this forum and I think it is a shame he no longer posts here because of a difference of opinion about something as trivial as a joke.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 5, 2010)

I also felt the complaints against his joke was uncalled for and think he should return.........

But if it was me, I wouldnt proclaim my departure for as Northerner says, something as trivial as a joke..........

I think he should of never left and even more so post a thread announcing it.......

Come on back Falcon....


----------



## Steff (Nov 5, 2010)

I said at the time it did seem rather trivial for falcon to leave over this but it is not the first time i think a guy left over a joke make about an irishman but I guess if you dont like the joke dont read it or dont take offence so easily..I did say  a joke is no longer a joke when nobody laughs.I have to say and if im being cynical then do say, but how can you have been following the threads if you had forgot your ID


----------



## gail1 (Nov 5, 2010)

StephenM said:


> It is so long since I last posted here I had even forgotten my ID! However I have been following the message boards regularly. The one that irritates me is ?Your Jokes? message board as the moderators are inconsistent in policing it. Some weeks ago there was a (fairly gentle) joke posted about dyslexia the aim of which was obviously for others to post humorous sentences with anagrams in them. However there was a wave of protest by individuals with a humour bypass and it disappeared. Yet other jokes that are potentially far more offensive remain, such as the most recent one about men. The sad thing is that the poster, Falcon, appears to have left the group and this fact has promoted me to post this. I got the impression that he is a highly intelligent long term diabetic with a wealth of knowledge. As he has not reappeared I thought I would post this ? you are missed mate! I would ask the moderators to be equal handed in dealing with these things!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Stephen



QUESTIONS
1)How can you follow whats been posted on the board when you have forgotten your id?
2) _However there was a wave of protest by individuals with a humour bypass and it disappeared._ Im one of those people who according to you have a humour bypass I also happen to be dyslexic and found that joke not to be mild but to be very insulting to dyslexics indeed, I have fought against discrimination against dyslexia and its jokes like this that futher the issues that dyslexics come up against.
3)_Yet other jokes that are potentially far more offensive remain, such as the most recent one about men.
_If you dont like these jokes dont reed them, and/or ask a moderater to take them off.
4). _The sad thing is that the poster, Falcon, appears to have left the group and this fact has promoted me to post this. I got the impression that he is a highly intelligent long term diabetic with a wealth of knowledge. As he has not reappeared I thought I would post this ? you are missed mate!_
Would you happen to be a friend of Falcon per chance??? Its a fact that it was Falcon who made the decision not to come on the site and Im sure that hes welcome to return any time he wants.
5)_I would ask the moderators to be equal handed in dealing with these things!_ Our moderators are equal handed in things at all times and do a very good unpaid job indeed
Gail


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 5, 2010)

gail1 said:


> 1)How can you follow whats been posted on the board when you have forgotten your id?



It is possible to view the boards as a guest. You just can't post anything as one.

Andy


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 5, 2010)

Whats done is done.............from the people that have seen him over the months know he isnt out to offend anyone, as I believe is the case for everyone on here...........which was why he was so shocked at the response.........as I suppose I would be (_have been_).......

Totally off topic..........its nearly home time.......yipeeeee...


----------



## gail1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> It is possible to view the boards as a guest. You just can't post anything as one.
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy I didt know that, you learn something new everyday
gail


----------



## Monica (Nov 5, 2010)

We are not allowed to make jokes about anything these days. There will always be someone offended by one or the other joke. Men are taken the mikey of, because they are men. Blondes, redheads etc. etc. etc. I'm a natural blonde (not dumb), but I don't take offence at the jokes. I have to admit, I groaned at that dyslexic joke. I can't say how I'd feel if I was dyslexic though. I can change my hair colour, a dyslexic person will always be  that.
 It's silly though to leave a good forum, just because someone didn't like your joke.

I'll now tell you the WORST joke ever:

What's pink and fluffy??






Pink Fluff


----------



## gail1 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll now tell you the WORST joke ever:

What's pink and fluffy??






Pink Fluff

It might be the worse joke ever but it made me smile
gail


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 5, 2010)

Monica said:


> I'll now tell you the WORST joke ever:
> 
> What's pink and fluffy??
> 
> ...



I like this very much 

I had no idea what had happened with Falcon... Sad to see him go.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 5, 2010)

Monica said:


> I'll now tell you the WORST joke ever:
> 
> What's pink and fluffy??
> 
> ...



Yes! I'd say that was "Not A Joke"


----------



## Monica (Nov 5, 2010)

It's a standing joke in our house!! 

What's brown and sticky???

I leave you to guess....


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 5, 2010)

Monica said:


> It's a standing joke in our house!!
> 
> What's brown and sticky???
> 
> I leave you to guess....



Other than a stick? 

Oh, sorry? Have I ruined it??


----------



## SacredHeart (Nov 5, 2010)

A BROWN stick?


----------



## purpleshadez (Nov 5, 2010)

Monica said:


> It's a standing joke in our house!!
> 
> What's brown and sticky???
> 
> I leave you to guess....



Thats my fav joke ever, my kids don't get though


----------



## Monica (Nov 6, 2010)

Well done Andy and Becky!

Those two jokes are my hubby's favourites, but we just groan at them now, as they are OOOOLLLLDDD news.


----------



## hotchop (Nov 6, 2010)

I very rarely look at the jokes section as I dont have a sense of humour lol

I do agree though that if a joke is at the expense of a minority group of people such as dyslexic or blondes or based on nationality then its offensive to someone somewhere.

If someone made a joke about diabetics, people here would be up in arms and I reckon that as a " minority group", we should be more aware of jokes that have the possibility to offend others and have the foresight to recognise this.


----------



## bev (Nov 6, 2010)

Being a blonde scouser (well almost) - I often post jokes about blondes and about scousers and personally dont find them offensive. I wouldnt like to hurt anyones feelings at all - but it is an impossibility to *know* whether someone will take offence or not. I think it would be sad if the jokes section were to disappear as it does cheer some people up in what is a fairly serious forum due to the subject matter. I didnt see the joke in question so cant comment.



The pink fluff joke is brilliant and one of my favourites.

The shortest joke in the world:

A seal walks into a club........


SorryBev


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 6, 2010)

hotchop said:


> I very rarely look at the jokes section as I dont have a sense of humour lol
> 
> I do agree though that if a joke is at the expense of a minority group of people such as dyslexic or blondes or based on nationality then its offensive to someone somewhere.
> 
> If someone made a joke about diabetics, people here would be up in arms and I reckon that as a " minority group", we should be more aware of jokes that have the possibility to offend others and have the foresight to recognise this.



on family guy/american dad they're always joking about diabetes. I find it hilarious XD

But maybe its just me


----------



## FM001 (Nov 6, 2010)

Many years ago when I was courting my wife we had a weekend away in Blackpool, on the pier that night was the late Bernard Manning so we went along to the show.  We were sat near to the front and a table or two in front was a chinese couple, now I am unsure if they took a wrong turning or didn't know who Bernard was, but as soon as he came out and seen this couple- well that was it for the next 30 minutes it was non-stop!  Fair do to them both, they sat there and took it and were even laughing themselves occasionally, it did make me wonder if they were a stage prop for Bernard, but it was fantastic night and found him very funny, but that said I am not racist in the slightest and  accept that race, religion, sex and numerous other things come under the spotlight by comedians, and at the end of the day we have a choice, don't buy a ticket, don't watch them on tv and don't read jokes if you are easily offended. 

Throughout history all races and  religions have mocked one-another and those that are dis-advantaged in society are no exception,  I don't agree with it but at the same time I am not ashamed if I find myself laughing, as long as it isn't focused on a tragic event as I do draw the line there.  How many times have people laughed at jokes about a one-legged man or the Englishman, scotsman and Irishman jokes where the Irishman is the butt of the joke, funny to some but not others?......well that is life and nothing will ever change!


----------



## StephenM (Nov 12, 2010)

Well we all have different views on the subject. Not being churlish I would not ask for any joke I think inappropriate/offensive to be removed - would not want people to think I do not have a sense of humour. BTW when was the messaging facility removed? There was something I wanted to PM to one of you guys so how do I contact people when it is not appropriate to post?


----------



## Monica (Nov 12, 2010)

StephenM said:


> Well we all have different views on the subject. Not being churlish I would not ask for any joke I think inappropriate/offensive to be removed - would not want people to think I do not have a sense of humour. BTW when was the messaging facility removed? There was something I wanted to PM to one of you guys so how do I contact people when it is not appropriate to post?



It hasn't been removed, you can still send PMs to people.


----------



## StephenM (Nov 12, 2010)

Monica said:


> It hasn't been removed, you can still send PMs to people.



No I can't!


----------



## Steff (Nov 12, 2010)

Maybe ask a question in the general messageboard and admin maybe able to tell you why you cant PM


----------



## Monica (Nov 12, 2010)

StephenM said:


> No I can't!



Hmm, in that case you need a moderator to help you, because I can. I'll see if I can PM you.


----------



## Steff (Nov 12, 2010)

Monica said:


> Hmm, in that case you need a moderator to help you, because I can. I'll see if I can PM you.



you cant i tryed that already hun x


----------



## Monica (Nov 12, 2010)

1.StephenM has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her

This is the message that came up, when I tried. Hope that helps  towards solving the problem


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 12, 2010)

As a security mechanism to stop some new 'users' from abusing the system, you have to make a certain number of posts before the PM system becomes available to you.

From memory, I believe it is 10, but will go and check.

Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 12, 2010)

StephenM said:


> I would not ask for any joke I think inappropriate/offensive to be removed



But if you did, we would consider it.

Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 12, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> As a security mechanism to stop some new 'users' from abusing the system, you have to make a certain number of posts before the PM system becomes available to you.
> 
> From memory, I believe it is 10, but will go and check.
> 
> Andy



Correction, it is more than 5 posts, but takes an hour or so for it to take effect.

In theory, you should be able to PM now. Just post here if you still can't.

Andy


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 12, 2010)

StephenM said:


> Well we all have different views on the subject. Not being churlish I would not ask for any joke I think inappropriate/offensive to be removed - would not want people to think I do not have a sense of humour.



Oh, I already think that! You seem to take the topic of jokes rather seriously dont you?


----------

